# looking a good way to cook bone in Ribeyes!



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Im usually a charcoal grill only kinda gal for steaks but have 2 ribeyes I want to cook indoors tonight. I have a cast Iron skillet but am open to any cooking suggestions.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yup. I got ya sufmom. Marinate in soy sauce and Worcestershire sauce, equal amounts about a cup each, mixed with garlic, onion powder and lemon pepper. I like to cut slits in them or poke with a fork. let them sit about two hours in the fridge and your good to go.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

so cast iron skillet broil or roast?


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

Great timing since I just made Alton Brown's Pan Seared Ribeye recipe last night. Turned out perfecty. I used a 12' cast iron skillet and made 2 ribeyes at once. Cooked mine to medium rare and my wife's to medium following the recipe's recommended time. Quick, easy, no marinading and great beef flavor. Wife added A1 at the table since she's a sauce freak. Served with sautéed mushrooms and onion. Recipe follows: 

1 boneless rib eye steak, 1 1/2 inches thick
Canola oil, to coat
Kosher salt and ground black pepper

Bring the steak to room temperature. 
Place a 10-to-12-inch cast-iron skillet in the oven and heat the oven to 500 degrees F. 
Coat the steak lightly with oil and sprinkle both sides with a generous pinch of salt. Grind on black pepper.
When the oven reaches temperature, remove the skillet and place on the range over high heat for 5 minutes. 
Immediately place the steak in the middle of the hot, dry skillet. Cook 30 seconds without moving. Turn with tongs and cook another 30 seconds, then put the pan straight into the oven for 2 minutes. Flip the steak and cook for another 2 minutes. (This time is for medium-rare steak. If you prefer medium, add a minute to both of the oven turns.) 
Remove the steak from the skillet, cover loosely with foil and rest for 2 minutes. Serve whole or slice thin and fan onto plate.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks! is the timing for bonless ribeye or bone in? I like medium rare more towards rare my husband like his medium rare but more towards medium


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

I made bone in.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Seahawk said:


> I made bone in.


 okay thanks, I probably need to use canola oil with that high heat vs olve


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

no olive at that heat, smoke point is too low.... Peanut prolly best, i'd say canola second best


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Im probably over thinking this but I have 2 cast irons one is flat the other is branded so will give grill marks but is raised a bit up does it matter? it looks like this http://www.webstaurantstore.com/10-...ogleShopping&gclid=CPXUi-GBxbwCFbB9OgodCBwA2g


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

prolly a subjective argument, but i'd use the flat one thinking it would transfer all the heat possible...........My favorite steak is cooked over coals I can't get anywhere near........so I like em cooked as quickly as possible.....Just me..


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

aye rick thats what im thinking. chime in anyone potatoe slices roasting pan about to go in the oven, onions and mushrooms saueting. steaks marinating in Worcestershire and hickory smoke, thanks for ideas!


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

Flat one for proper sear.
Be sure to time as per recipe.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Ask and ye shall receive!!

https://www.yahoo.com/food/treat-me-right-says-steak-69802015485.html NOTE____ Too much prep is way more than plenty. K.I.S!!!!! is a good saying. Either eat a good cut of meat or get a lesser cut and then drown the flavor with toppings.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

You've just ruined a good cut of meat!!!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

okaywell flat pan aint working too old i guess smoking the %&* outa the house just threw the ridged one in the oven and wdbrand i only lightly brushed the steaks with the worshire and hickory smoke


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

omg almost called the FD LOL!!!!


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

All you need is salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder and a little bit of chipotle powder. Mix together and sprinkle on the steaks. Use a high temp oil and some butter for flavor. Sear the steaks for color and finish off in oven at the desired steak preference. Let the meat rest to retain juices and serve with whatever sides.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Help me understand this. When I was a kid you could buy "rib steaks". Then boneless cuts became popular so we got "rib eyes" ( the eye of the rib steak) which had the bone. So now we have changed the name to rib eyes (meaning the eye of the rib steak) and the store has to change the name to "bone in" ribeyes. If the bone is still on the steak isn't it just a rib steak. Ahhh, at least this way marketing professionals have work I guess.

Surfmom, So they smoked a bit, two minutes per side, a super hot cast iron skillet a lot of smoke and you can have a great pan fried steak if that is how you chose to cook them. I hope that everything came out great. 
Two steaks,, was this an early Valentines Day dinner?

ETF


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

Surfmom: What did you expect since you've got a preheated 500 degree pan for a quick sear? Yes, it will begin searing immediately once the meat heats the pan. And yes, it will smoke, probably more than usual in this case since you brined in Worchestershire and Soy Sauce first and then tried to pan sear. Probably not the wisest move if you wanted a great pan seared steak cooked to near perfection. Combining two cooking methods as you apparently did rarely works. Brining the beef first works really well over charcoal. As wtbrand said above, "...you just ruined a good cut of meat." Oh well, live and learn, eh Surfmom?


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

well the steaks were AWESOME!!!! my husband said "as soon as the kids move out this is the only steak I will eat!" hahah got him into bone in steaks// I didnt ruin it. Ive been cooking for along time and am quite good at it. The pan was smoking like crazy before I even put the steaks in so it wasnt the brushed on worchestersire/hickory liquid smoke(I didnt use soy sauce) . that did it knuckleheads it was the pan itself. Once the steaks were in the smoke actually died down. And not an early Valentines just a night with no kids around! and yes I just called you knuckleheads  well the guys who told me I ruined the steak lo...duh


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

Knucklehead?  I said you ruined a good cut of meat if you wanted a pan seared steak to near perfection. Glad it turned out "AWESOME" and to your liking, however. All the smoke just from the pan itself makes me question the cleaning and seasoning method you use on your pan and how much grease you left on it between uses. Pan should have smoked a bit, but not enough to "call the FD" as you said.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Seahawk said:


> No, I said you ruined a good cut of meat if you wanted a pan seared steak to near perfection. Glad it turned out "AWESOME" and to your liking, however. All the smoke just from the pan itself makes me question your cleaning and seasoning method of your pan and how much grease you leave on it. Pan should have smoked a bit, but not enough to call the FD.


 both pans are cleaned with hot water only no soap and LIGHTLY scrubbed with either a regular sponge or stainless steel depending then lightly oiled just enough to have a sheen. We didnt call the FD I was exaggerating. There was quite a bit of smoke though.. Its the first time I tried the heat in the oven first. Usually Ill do a good salmon steak in the cast iron after getting it hot as hell on the stove top, and have also done a skirt steak like that for Mexican style food


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

Bringing the pan to temp in the oven give you a somewhat known pan temperature. In the method I described, you put the pan in the cold oven and turn the heat on to 500. When it reaches 500, you know the pan is somewhat close to that. Putting the pan on the stove burner leaves you guessing as to when the pan is hot enough/ Most people don't bring their pans up to a high enough heat before they say "looks about right". 

As far as seasoning goes, oils all have different temperature tolerences before they smoke or flame up. What you use to season can make a big difference, especially if you heat your pan to high temps as was the case in this recipe. Safflower Oil will tolerate up to 510 degrees, Refined Peanut Oil 450, Sunflower Oil 440, Canola Oil 435, Vegetable Shortening 356-370 and on down.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

oh good info. I had canola Oil, Ill have to pick me up some Safflower oil. well thanks all it was a good experiment, I should have taken a pic of the steaks they had lovely grill marks on them. And knucklehead is a term of endearment lol


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Saw a chef on Triple D turn his cast iron pan upside down over a gas flame and cooked the steak on the outside bottom of the pan. It gets super hot that way.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

haa I bet!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

For me, it's grilled or nothing. I use my wet rub marinade and sear at high heat. Rare for me med rare for my wife.

Same marinade on the McCormick Montreal Seasoning bottle but I add a teaspoon of Espresso powder. Try it and see!!!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> For me, it's grilled or nothing. I use my wet rub marinade and sear at high heat. Rare for me med rare for my wife.
> 
> Same marinade on the McCormick Montreal Seasoning bottle but I add a teaspoon of Espresso powder. Try it and see!!!


 expresso powder? that sounds interesting! and yea Ill wait for grill next time!


----------

